# ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege



## Sparanus (21. März 2018)

*ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

In Anlehnung an das Thema Streetscooter hier im Forum nun mal etwas über den ÖPNV.

Das Thema ist dank dem Diesel Skandal ja wieder aktuell und genau das sollte man zum Anlass nehmen die Probleme zu lösen.
Denn selbst das sauberste Auto verstopft die Autobahn und die Innenstadt.


Aber wie wollen wir das Thema angehen?
Persönlich würde ich die Kosten für den ÖPNV Bundes, Landes oder Verkehrsbundesweit auf alle Bewohner umlegen. 
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre zusätzlich Leuten eine höhere KFZ Steuer aufzubrummen die ihr Auto mehr aus Spaß als aus Notwendigkeit haben.

Weiterhin müssen wir auch über die Fahrzeuge reden, die dort gebraucht werden.
(Autonome)(elektrische)Busse? Züge ggf mit neuem Gleissystem? Carsharing auf dem Land?


Das Thema soll erstmal nur als Diskussionsgrundlage dienen.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. März 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Schwierige Geschichte...
Zuerst einmal, folgende Probleme sehe ich in deinen Überlegungen:



Sparanus schrieb:


> Persönlich würde ich die Kosten für den ÖPNV Bundes, Landes oder Verkehrsbundesweit auf alle Bewohner umlegen.



Wenn dann müsste man das wohl über den Bund auf alle Einwohner umlegen (Steuer), auf Landesebene, oder Kommunaler Ebene wird es schon schwierig, da da Regionen / Länder mit dünner Besiedlung, zum Beispiel Mecklenburg Vorpommern, oder Brandenburg, gegenüber Regionen wie Berlin, Hamburg, oder NRW benachteiligt wären (Kosten pro Einwohner wären ungleich höher).



Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre zusätzlich Leuten eine höhere KFZ Steuer aufzubrummen die ihr Auto mehr aus Spaß als aus Notwendigkeit haben.



Wie willst du festmachen ob jemand sein Auto aus Spaß oder wirklicher Notwendigkeit hat?
Klar, jemand der alleine lebt, Angestellter ist und 3 Autos hat wird wohl die zwei anderen Autos mehr zum Spaß haben als sie wirklich brauchen, aber wieviele Personen sind das letztlich? Die paar tausend Personen die das wohl ernsthaft betrifft kann man vermutlich an einer Hand abzählen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Weiterhin müssen wir auch über die Fahrzeuge reden, die dort gebraucht werden.



Wie meinst du das?



Sparanus schrieb:


> (Autonome)(elektrische)Busse? Züge ggf mit neuem Gleissystem? Carsharing auf dem Land?



Züge sind denke ich zu teuer und aufwändig, gerade in dünn besiedelten Regionen. Carsharing wäre sicher bis zu einem gewissen Grad eine gute Ergänzung, aber ehr in Städten und mehr in der Hinsicht das es den Parkraum entlassten täte, in dünn besiedelten Regionen (Dörfer am Hinter Deutschlands) nützt dir Carsharing ehr weniger.

Autonome Busse wären wohl, denke ich, gerade im ländlichen Raum, die sinnigste Wahl um den Verkehr an die Hauptknotenpunkte anzubinden (von wo aus die Leute dann per Zug, oder Carsharing weiterfahren können), am besten mit einem intelligenten System wo die Nutzer ihren Bedarf über eine Eingabe dem System mitteilen können und so die Routen der Busse intelligent an den Bedarf angepasst geplant werden können.


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



> Wie willst du festmachen ob jemand sein Auto aus Spaß oder wirklicher Notwendigkeit hat?


Spaß ist das falsche Wort. Nenn es eher Bequemlichkeit.
Natürlich braucht man dafür eine Berechnungsgrundlage. Für Bundesbeamte gibt es beim Trennungsgeld die Berechnungsgrundlage,
dass die Nutzung des Autos statt des ÖPNVs bezahlt wird, wenn man bei Nutzung des ÖPNVs länger als 12h pro Tag nicht zu Hause wäre,
wenn man zur Arbeit fährt.
Sowas könnte ich mir vorstellen. Ggf mit anderen Zeiten. 

Mein Vater braucht zum Beispiel 30 Minuten pro Strecke mit dem Auto, aber 1:45 mit den ÖPNV. Sowas kann man doch niemanden zumuten.
Wohl aber dem der mit dem Auto 5-10 Minuten spart.



> Wie meinst du das?


Das was weiter unten steht, also ob man auf Busse oder Züge setzen soll. o.Ä.


----------



## mickythebeagle (22. März 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



> Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre zusätzlich Leuten eine höhere KFZ Steuer  aufzubrummen die ihr Auto mehr aus Spaß als aus Notwendigkeit haben.



Aha, und wie soll das mit Leuten gehen die zb. keine KFZ-Szeuer zahlen `?
zb. Schwerbehinderte ?
Der Staat hats ja schon nicht hinbekommen wie er diese Personen Gruppe mit der damals geplanten Vignette versorgt.

Ich nutze mein Auto nur für den Urlaub und für Groseinkäufe. Ansonsten steht die Möhre in der Garage. 
Ich würde mich als Krüppel bedanken für andere Gebühren zahlen zu müssen damit die dann Bus & Bahn fahren dürften. 
Ich muss auch 80€ im Jahr für die Wertmarke zu meinem Schwerbehinderten Ausweis zahlen. 
Und das würde hier bei mir auch garnicht gehen. Die Rheinbahn ist jetzt schon überfüllt wenn Leute zur & von der Arbeit sind, geschweige dann noch die Schüler.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (22. März 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Als notorischer Fahrradfahrer habe ich wenig Lust eine zusätzliche Abgabe für etwas zu berappen was ich eh nicht nutze.
Wenn es regnet oder schneit fahre ich auch mit dem Rad meine 20 km zur Arbeit.
Dabei spare ich mir gegenüber den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln auch noch Zeit. 
Und sollte ich mal wirklich nicht mit dem Rad fahren können kann ich mir für den einen Fall auch ein Ticket kaufen.
In den Metropolen kann man ja ne Citymaut durchsetzen. Im ländlichen Gebieten, wo alle zwei Tage nen Bus fährt geht es nicht mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln.


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



> Aha, und wie soll das mit Leuten gehen die zb. keine KFZ-Szeuer zahlen ?


Lesen bitte, dort steht das Wort "zusätzlich". 


> Ich würde mich als Krüppel bedanken für andere Gebühren zahlen zu müssen damit die dann Bus & Bahn fahren dürften.
> Ich muss auch 80€ im Jahr für die Wertmarke zu meinem Schwerbehinderten Ausweis zahlen.


Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass jeder das selbe zahlen müsste. Würde es dich tangieren, wenn der Beitrag den du jetzt zahlen würde sich maximal leicht erhöhen würde?
Ich denke nicht. 


> Und das würde hier bei mir auch garnicht gehen. Die Rheinbahn ist jetzt schon überfüllt wenn Leute zur & von der Arbeit sind, geschweige dann noch die Schüler.


Ich bin ebenfalls Rheinbahn Nutzer und weiß worauf du hinaus willst. Das ganze muss halt kräftig ausgebaut werden.


> Als notorischer Fahrradfahrer habe ich wenig Lust eine zusätzliche Abgabe für etwas zu berappen was ich eh nicht nutze.


Schön, ist aber egal. Das gehört zur gesellschaftlichen Verantwortung. Rundfunkbeiträge zahlt schließlich auch jeder.


> In den Metropolen kann man ja ne Citymaut durchsetzen. Im ländlichen Gebieten, wo alle zwei Tage nen Bus fährt geht es nicht mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln.


Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, dass das nicht möglich sein wird in ländlichen Gebieten. Autonome Fahrzeuge sind hier der Gamechanger, ob nun geführt oder auf der Straße. Außerdem
sollte grad in ländlichen Gebieten eine Carsharing Möglichkeit mit inbegriffen sein. Nach dem Motto: Du musst ein mal die Woche groß einkaufen? Gut du kannst 4x im Monat gratis Carsharing nutzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Finanzierung über die KFZ-Steuer wäre ein Fehler, schließlich sind das Ziel sinkende KFZ-Zahlen (und damit -Steuer-Einnahmen) und steigende ÖPNV-Nutzung (und damit -Ausgaben). Am sinnvollsten wäre eine Umlegung auf die Gewerbesteuer, schließlich finden >>90% der Fahrten statt, damit Arbeitskräfte an ihren Einsatzort oder Konsumenten in die Läden kommen. Aus der gleichen Quelle wird heute ja auch schon der städtische Straßenbau (mit-)finanziert, der mittelfristig durch das sinkende Verkehrsaufkommen sinken würde. 

Wobei die laufenden Kosten ohnehin viel niedriger wären, als viele annehmen. Schon heute machen die Ticketeinnahmen oft weniger als 50% der ÖPNV-Finanzierung aus und davon muss ja dann auch noch die gesamte Ticketinfrastruktur mit scheinbar ständig wartungsbedürftigen Automaten, der ganzen Bargeldverarbeitung, einigen Schaltern und den Kontrolleuren respektive den zusätzlichen Bus-Standzeiten finanziert werden. Vermutlich würde vielerorts ein kostenloser ÖPNV in gleichbleibendem Umfange nur 10-30% Mehrkosten gegenüber den heutigen kostenpflichtigen Lösungen verursachen. Was teuer ist, ist der seit Jahrzehnten komplett vernachlässigte Ausbau, der für den angestrebten ÖPNV-Anteil fast genauso wichtig wäre. Der genau deswegen aber so oder so kommen muss, denn für weiteren PKW-Individualverkehr fehlt in den Städten schlichtweg der Platz und ohne Aussperrung/einen Ersatz des PKW-Individualverkehrs ist nicht einmal der Raum für funktionierende Radwegenetze vorhanden.


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Scheiß auf den ÖPNV! Ich bezahle genug Steuern und werde daher nicht auf mein Auto verzichten und mir das auch von niemandem verbieten lassen. Wem die Luft in den Städten zu dreckig ist, der soll doch aufs Land ziehen. Sowieso sind Urbanisierung und Überbevölkerung Probleme, die zuerst angegangen werden sollten. Die Geburtenraten und das damit einhergehende Bevölkerungswachstum sind in manchen Ländern viel zu extrem. Durch die moderne Medizin gibt es keinen natürlichen Mechanismus mehr, der verhindert dass sich unsere Population zu stark vermehrt. 
Abgesehen davon ist es ja komplett sinnfrei ÖPNV für alle zu fordern, wenn es dafür keine vernünftige Methode zur Finanzierung gibt.


----------



## Two-Face (2. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wem die Luft in den Städten zu dreckig ist, der soll doch aufs Land ziehen.


Jop, damit dann die ganzen Abgase schön verteilt sind und du den Dreck auch noch mehr auf'm Land hast.
Was denkst du wohl, was passiert, wenn es auf'm Land mehr Bevölkerung gibt, die aber überwiegend in der Stadt arbeitet?

Mal einen Zentimeter weiterdenken würde einigen nicht schaden...



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist es ja komplett sinnfrei ÖPNV für alle zu fordern, wenn es dafür keine vernünftige Methode zur Finanzierung gibt.


Es gibt Städte, in denen ist der Nahverkehr komplett kostenlos und hat sogar so gut funktioniert, dass dort auch Regionalzüge mittlerweile kostenfrei sind - siehe Talinn in Estland.
Man kann sowas je nach Ort durchaus finanzieren, einen Teil über Umlagen z.B., den anderen über Subventionen.

Ist immernoch alles sinvoller, als zig Milliarden für die Rettung von Banken oder der Subventionierung der schwerreichen Automobilindustrie aus dem Fenster zu schmeißen.^^


----------



## Tengri86 (2. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> . Durch die moderne Medizin gibt es keinen natürlichen Mechanismus mehr, der verhindert dass sich unsere Population zu stark vermehrt.



Dann fang mal bei dir an und geh nicht  zum Arzt oder Krankenhaus, wen du mal schwer erkrankt bist.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dann fang mal bei dir an und geh nicht  zum Arzt oder Krankenhaus, wen du mal schwer erkrankt bist.



Vieleicht hat er sich ja schon vorsorglich kastrieren lassen.


----------



## Leob12 (2. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Scheiß auf den ÖPNV! Ich bezahle genug Steuern und werde daher nicht auf mein Auto verzichten und mir das auch von niemandem verbieten lassen. Wem die Luft in den Städten zu dreckig ist, der soll doch aufs Land ziehen. Sowieso sind Urbanisierung und Überbevölkerung Probleme, die zuerst angegangen werden sollten. Die Geburtenraten und das damit einhergehende Bevölkerungswachstum sind in manchen Ländern viel zu extrem. Durch die moderne Medizin gibt es keinen natürlichen Mechanismus mehr, der verhindert dass sich unsere Population zu stark vermehrt.
> Abgesehen davon ist es ja komplett sinnfrei ÖPNV für alle zu fordern, wenn es dafür keine vernünftige Methode zur Finanzierung gibt.



Du weißt sicher dass wir hier von Deutschland reden und nicht von diversen asiatischen oder afrikanischen Ländern oder? Denn in Mitteleuropa kann man wahrlich nicht von Überbevölkerung sprechen, aber Hauptsache ein paar tolle Schlagwörter eingebaut.

Inwiefern dieses Thema jetzt mit ÖPNV zusammenhängt ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre zusätzlich Leuten eine höhere KFZ Steuer aufzubrummen die ihr Auto mehr aus Spaß als aus Notwendigkeit haben.



Warum nicht einfach den ÖVPN ausbauen, ohne die Autofahren zu gängeln?

Wenn ÖVPN dann attraktiver ist, wird es sich von alleine durchsetzen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Finanzierung über die KFZ-Steuer wäre ein Fehler, schließlich sind das Ziel sinkende KFZ-Zahlen (und damit -Steuer-Einnahmen) und steigende ÖPNV-Nutzung (und damit -Ausgaben).



Wessen Ziel?


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach den ÖVPN ausbauen, ohne die Autofahren zu gängeln?



Die Autofahrer gängeln ist enorm wichtig.
Strafsteuer für Autos, die in Innenstädte fahren.
Strafsteuer für Autos, die über den Durchschnitt CO2 ausstoßen.
Strafsteuer für Leute, die alleine im Auto hocken.
Strafsteuer für Leute, die mit dem Zug fahren, aber einen Führerschein besitzen.
Strafsteuer für Leute, deren Auto einfach irgendwo herumsteht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Und warum genau sollte man all das mit Strafsteuern belegen?


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und warum genau sollte man all das mit Strafsteuern belegen?



Um die Leute endlich mal zum Umdenken bewegen, denn von alleine klappt das ja offenbar nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (4. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Threshold schrieb:


> Um die Leute endlich mal zum Umdenken bewegen, denn von alleine klappt das ja offenbar nicht.



Naja, was heißt denn Umdenken?
Als ich noch in einer Großstadt wohnte, was ich vielleicht bald wieder tue, habe ich 99,99999% meiner privaten Wege mit der Straßenbahn oder dem Bus absolviert.
Das hatte mehrere Gründe --> vor allem es war bequem und relativ flexibel, da Bus und Bahn alle 10 Minuten kamen bzw. fuhren.
Aber beruflich musste ich das Auto verwenden, da meine Arbeitsstelle 50 km entfernt war und es kaum oder schlechten ÖPNV gab.
Mit dem Auto brauchte ich maximal 45 Minuten von Tür zu Tür, mit Bus und Bahn über 1,5 Stunden UND wenn du deine Bahn verpasst musstest du über eine Stunde auf die nächste warten.

Da wo es einen guten ÖPNV gibt, wird er auch von vielen Leuten genutzt.....da braucht man nichts umerziehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Threshold schrieb:


> Um die Leute endlich mal zum Umdenken bewegen, denn von alleine klappt das ja offenbar nicht.



Tja, dann will die Mehrheit das wohl offensichtlich nicht. Warum also einer Minderheit nachgeben?



aloha84 schrieb:


> Da wo es einen guten ÖPNV gibt, wird er auch von vielen Leuten genutzt.....da braucht man nichts umerziehen.



So schauts aus.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tja, dann will die Mehrheit das wohl offensichtlich nicht. Warum also einer Minderheit nachgeben?



Ja, weil zu viele Egoisten in diesem Land leben.
Da sagt sich jeder, dass er selbst eh nichts machen kann und macht so weiter wie bisher.
Nur blöd, dass wir den Planeten nicht von unseren Großeltern geerbt haben sondern von unseren Enkelkindern ausgeliehen haben.
Aber du kannst ihn ja weiterhin schädigen und dir selbst die Grundlage zum Leben entziehen.
Viel Spaß in einer apokalyptischen Welt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Und wer genau bestimmt, was richtig und was falsch ist? Wer genau soll am Ende entscheiden dürfen, was erlaubt und was verboten ist?

In einer Demokratie ist das immer noch das Volk über Mehrheiten.

PS: Der Fahrzeugbestand ist in Deutschland seit 1990 fast um 50 % gestiegen, während die Stickoxide im gleichen Zeitraum fast um 50 % gesunken sind.

Stickoxid-Emissionen in Deutschland: Insgesamt sinkt der Ausstoß seit Jahren

Pkw - Bestand in Deutschland

Also bitte keine "gefühlten Wahrheiten" verbreiten. Ist doch sonst immer dein Motto, oder nicht?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (4. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Autofahrer gängeln ist enorm wichtig.
> Strafsteuer für Autos, die in Innenstädte fahren.
> Strafsteuer für Autos, die über den Durchschnitt CO2 ausstoßen.
> Strafsteuer für Leute, die alleine im Auto hocken.
> ...


Entlasten wir doch direkt auch die Krankenkassen:
Strafbeiträge für jeden, der nicht zu Fuß geht, obwohl seine Gesundheit es zuließe.
Strafbeiträge für jeden, der nicht krankheitsbedingt übergewichtig ist.
Strafbeiträge für jeden, der sich einen Bürojob aussucht.
Strafbeiträge für jeden, der Cola trinkt.
Strafbeiträge für jeden, der an ungesundes Essen denkt.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wer genau bestimmt, was richtig und was falsch ist?



Wie?
Es ist also richtig, die Lebensgrundlage zu zerstören, damit du Auto fahren kannst?
Meine Fresse -- fang endlich mal an, weniger egoistisch zu sein. Ist ja zum Kotzen.


----------



## Two-Face (4. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Naja, also von Leuten, die auf dem Land leben aber in der Stadt arbeiten (so wie es nunmal heutzutage überwiegend auf dem Land aussieht) kann man nicht immer verlangen, ausschließlich öffentliche Verkehrsmittel zu benutzen, bei den dortigen Angeboten.

Ich kenne einige, die wohnen auf dem Land, arbeiten aber in München, das 100km entfernt ist.
Versuch mal da pünktlich morgens nur mit öffentichen Nahverkehrsmitteln hinzukommen, ist völlig unmöglich.

Und in München wohnen, wenn die Familie ebenfalls auf'm Land lebt, nochdazu bei dem Wohnungsmarkt dort, also damit braucht man auch wieder nicht anfangen.^^


----------



## Nightslaver (4. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Entlasten wir doch direkt auch die Krankenkassen:
> Strafbeiträge für jeden, der nicht zu Fuß geht, obwohl seine Gesundheit es zuließe.
> Strafbeiträge für jeden, der nicht krankheitsbedingt übergewichtig ist.
> Strafbeiträge für jeden, der sich einen Bürojob aussucht.
> ...



Vorher aber bitte noch Strafbeiträge für all jene die nach eigenen Angaben in Israel wohnen, weil sie uns mit Rüstungshilfe für dort auf der Tasche liegen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Naja, also von Leuten, die auf dem Land leben  aber in der Stadt arbeiten (so wie es nunmal heutzutage überwiegend auf  dem Land aussieht) kann man nicht immer verlangen, ausschließlich  öffentliche Verkehrsmittel zu benutzen, bei den dortigen Angeboten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich sind das Kausalitäten und wird eine Maßnahme alleine die Problematik entsprechend nicht auflösen, aber man muss halt mal anfangen an den richtigen Punkten anzusetzen, statt wie bisher zu blocken, weil dies und jenes nicht gehe und dann doch nur zu verschleiern das man eigentlich lieber wieder der Autolobby und Industrie, sowie der Bahn mit ihrem aburden Börsentraum in den Arsch zu kriechen möchte und das zu subventionieren und zu fördern was die Probleme nur verschärft und die Lebensgrundlagen weiter kaputt macht, sowie uns allen Mehrkosten (Krankenkassenbeiträge, ect.) aufbürdet, für die Menschen, die durch diesen Dreck dann krank werden. Und das am Ende nur das einige wenige sich dadurch bereichern können und einige wenige wie Kaaruzo und vieleicht auch gewisser Loser glauben können sie wären irgendwie Profitöre an der Geschichte, während sie wie alle anderen eigentlich zu den Verlierern gehören.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie?
> Es ist also richtig, die Lebensgrundlage zu zerstören, damit du Auto fahren kannst?
> Meine Fresse -- fang endlich mal an, weniger egoistisch zu sein. Ist ja zum Kotzen.



Ja, das ist richtig. Die Mehrheit will das so. Wenn dir das nicht passt, geh wählen und sorg für andere Verhältnisse im Parlament. Aber bis dahin finde dich mit der Mehrheitsentscheidung ab. 

Und zum Thema „Lebensgrundlage zerstören“, guck in deine Signatur und sag mir mal was über Nachhaltigkeit  

Du weißt schon, wie die Ressourcen für Elektronik abgebaut werden?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich sind das Kausalitäten und wird eine Maßnahme alleine die Problematik entsprechend nicht auflösen, aber man muss halt mal anfangen an den richtigen Punkten anzusetzen, statt wie bisher zu blocken, weil dies und jenes nicht gehe und dann doch nur zu verschleiern das man eigentlich lieber wieder der Autolobby und Industrie, sowie der Bahn mit ihrem aburden Börsentraum in den Arsch zu kriechen möchte und das zu subventionieren und zu fördern was die Probleme nur verschärft und die Lebensgrundlagen weiter kaputt macht, sowie uns allen Mehrkosten (Krankenkassenbeiträge, ect.) aufbürdet, für die Menschen, die durch diesen Dreck dann krank werden. Und das am Ende nur das einige wenige sich dadurch bereichern können und einige wenige wie Kaaruzo und vieleicht auch gewisser Loser glauben können sie wären irgendwie Profitöre an der Geschichte, während sie wie alle anderen eigentlich zu den Verlierern gehören.



Zu den Verlieren gehöre ich, wenn ich aufgrund einer ideologisch agierenden Minderheit auf meine Mobilität verzichten muss. Und zum Thema "krank werden". Die Stickoxidwerte sind seit 1990 fast um 50% gesunken (und das bei steigendem Fahrzeugbestand).

Was soll also diese Panikmache?


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was soll also diese Panikmache?



Panikmache?
Sag das den Eisbären, die keine Lebensgrundlage haben.
Sag das den Orang Utans, denen man den Urwald wegnimmt.
Und der größte Unsinn ist Getreide anzubauen und es dann in die Tanks der Autos zu kippen anstatt damit Menschen zu ernähren.
Kranker geht es nicht mehr.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Threshold schrieb:


> Panikmache?
> Sag das den Eisbären, die keine Lebensgrundlage haben.
> Sag das den Orang Utans, denen man den Urwald wegnimmt.
> Und der größte Unsinn ist Getreide anzubauen und es dann in die Tanks der Autos zu kippen anstatt damit Menschen zu ernähren.
> Kranker geht es nicht mehr.



Du hast offenbar deine Stellungnahme bezüglich deiner Signatur vergessen. Wir können ja gerne darüber reden, was „krank“ ist und was nicht, wenn du dich diesbezüglich äußerst.

Und zum Thema Getreide vertanken. Da bin ich völlig bei dir. Auch das war eine ideologiegesteuerte Aktion, ohne Mehrwert. 

Aber von wem ging die aus? Richtig, von Leute, die meinten damit etwas für den „Umweltschutz“ zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Schau mal wie alt meine Hardware schon ist. Da erübrigt sich alles andere.

Na ja, bist du dir sicher, dass das von Leuten ausging, die sich für die Umwelt einsetzen?
Ich denke eher, dass das gute Lobby Arbeit ist, denn die Deutsche Automobilindustrie hat eben ein Problem mit sparsam und umweltfreundlich.
Die versuchen alles, damit sie nicht bestraft werden. Und die deutsche Politik tut alles, damit es so bleibt.
Sieht man doch gut an VW. Da passiert gar nichts und anstatt VW zu zwingen, die Autos nachzurüsten, hoffen jetzt alle, dass es keine Fahrverbote gibt.
Die ganze Aktion ist an Lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten.
Einfach VW dazu zwingen, alle Autos umzurüsten. Kostet um 12 Milliarden Euro oder so. Wie viel Gewinn hat VW letztes Jahr gemacht? Genau. Ungefähr diese Summe.


----------



## Two-Face (4. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich sind das Kausalitäten und wird eine Maßnahme alleine die Problematik entsprechend nicht auflösen, aber man muss halt mal anfangen an den richtigen Punkten anzusetzen,


Ein richtiger Punkt wäre mal die Ausweitung des Angebots.

Wie gesagt, auf dem Land wohnen und in der Stadt arbeiten (was nunmal gefühlte 90% auf selbigem heutzutage tun) ist ohne Auto häufig ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.
Frequentere Busse und/oder Züge zu anderen Tarifen wären die Lösung.
Für 30km zahlst du mit Bus und Bahn bei uns schon bald 150€.
Dafür, dass jener Bus nur alle zwei Stunden fährt, du im Winter in der Kälte warten darfst und dann noch die Laune des Busfahrers ertragen musst, wenn der Automat mal wieder kaputt is und du dir ein Ticket kaufen willst.

Sowas hab' ich zwei Jahre mitgemacht.
Dann hab' ich das Auto genommen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schau mal wie alt meine Hardware schon ist. Da erübrigt sich alles andere.



„Alt“. Wie die Hardware produziert wird und wie sie zu uns transportiert wird, ist dir bewusst?



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, bist du dir sicher, dass das von Leuten ausging, die sich für die Umwelt einsetzen?



Wie kam es denn dazu, dass man Getreide für Sprit angebaut hat? Doch wohl deshalb, weil man den Bioethanolanteil im Sprit erhöhen wollte. Und wie kam es zu dieser Idee?

Dieser „Dank“ gebührt der EU. 

Richtlinie 2009/28/EG (Erneuerbare-Energien-Richtlinie) – Wikipedia



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass das gute Lobby Arbeit ist, denn die Deutsche Automobilindustrie hat eben ein Problem mit sparsam und umweltfreundlich.



Tja und der Kunde offenbar auch. Also trifft hier das Angebot auf Nachfrage.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die versuchen alles, damit sie nicht bestraft werden. Und die deutsche Politik tut alles, damit es so bleibt.



Und der deutsche Wähler hat entsprechend gewählt. Ist ja vor der Wahl kein Geheimnis gewesen, wie die entsprechenden Parteien zu dem Thema stehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Sieht man doch gut an VW. Da passiert gar nichts und anstatt VW zu zwingen, die Autos nachzurüsten, hoffen jetzt alle, dass es keine Fahrverbote gibt. Die ganze Aktion ist an Lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten. Einfach VW dazu zwingen, alle Autos umzurüsten. Kostet um 12 Milliarden Euro oder so. Wie viel Gewinn hat VW letztes Jahr gemacht? Genau. Ungefähr diese Summe.



Volkswagen: Warum VW so viel Geld verdient - SPIEGEL ONLINE



> Das Image von Volkswagen ist weltweit viel besser, als es hierzulande den Anschein hat." Die negativen Schlagzeilen über VW seien in dieser Intensität nur in Deutschland zu lesen gewesen. Bereits in den anderen EU-Staaten sei der Abgasskandal hingegen längst kein Thema mehr. Selbst in den Niederlanden, wo der Umweltschutz eine wichtige Rolle spiele, sei das Interesse schnell abgeebbt, in den wichtigen Märkten in Asien und Südamerika erst recht.



Es interessiert halt keinen. Weil es halt auch einfach kein Thema ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Da wo es einen guten ÖPNV gibt, wird er auch von vielen Leuten genutzt.....da braucht man nichts umerziehen.



Oh doch... Ich kenne nicht wenige Leute, die für jeden Scheiß das Auto nutzen (und wer meine Posts hier verfolgt, der kann sich denken, dass mein Freundeskreis nicht unbedingt Auto-narr-lastig ist ), vollkommen unabhängig von der zum Teil sehr guten ÖPNV-Verfügbarkeit. Ist keine Wocheende her, dass ein Bekannter zum ersten Mal seit mindestens 15 Jahren mit dem Bus zu Besuch kam (ca. 15 Minuten von Haustür zu Haustür ohne Umsteigen) - und auch das nur weil seine Frau keine Zeit hatte und er somit vor der Wahl "ÖPNV oder nichts trinken" stand.
Heißt nicht, dass man "umerziehen muss", aber es gibt definitiv viel brachliegendes Potential für Verhaltensänderungen. Zumindest sollte man also mal die Folgebelastungen des PKW-Verkehrs korrekt einpreisen. Würde vermutlich schon viel ausmachen, wenn der Liter Sprit 3 € kosten würde und Städte für nicht-Einwohner nur noch gegen 2 € Gebühr befahrbar sind. Zumindest dürften die Leute dann halbe Sekunde länger nachdenken, ehe sie gezielt so umziehen, dass sie zwingend jeden Tag mit dem Auto fahren müssen - was ja leider auch seit Jahrzehnten ein Trend in Deutschland ist.




DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Entlasten wir doch direkt auch die Krankenkassen:
> Strafbeiträge für jeden, der nicht zu Fuß geht, obwohl seine Gesundheit es zuließe.
> Strafbeiträge für jeden, der nicht krankheitsbedingt übergewichtig ist.
> Strafbeiträge für jeden, der sich einen Bürojob aussucht.
> ...



Wie genau wird meine Krankenkasse entlastet, wenn ich als knapp-unter-Idealgewichtig-er aufhöre Cola zu trinken oder meine Gelenke verschleiße statt das Fahrrad zu nehmen?


----------



## Sparanus (8. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Finanzierung über die KFZ-Steuer wäre ein Fehler, schließlich sind das Ziel sinkende KFZ-Zahlen (und damit -Steuer-Einnahmen) und steigende ÖPNV-Nutzung (und damit -Ausgaben).


Achtung das habe ich nicht so gesagt!

Eine erhöhte KFZ Steuer soll für den Aufbau genutzt werden, für den Betrieb soll es eine andere Finanzierung geben. 
Wenn wir jetzt eine Bahnstrecke bauen, kann die gut und gerne 100 Jahre genutzt werden. Natürlich mit Modernisierungen, aber wenn sie einmal gebaut ist.


@Kaaruzo
Man sieht immer mehr, was du politisch eigentlich bist. Ein Hardcore Liberaler.
Bequemlichkeit über alle Maßen kann besteuert werden, das ist kein Problem.


----------



## azzih (8. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

In der Stadt nutzt man ja sowieso meistens ÖPNV, weil die wenigsten dort ihre privaten Parkplätze haben und Autos in Großstädten oft langsamer sind als mit U- und S-Bahn. Dazu leben in Großstädten halt auch mehr junge Leute (wie Studenten) die gar kein Geld für ein Auto haben.

Wenn man nun will dass das tägliche Pendler Chaos vom Umland in die Städte aufhört, muss man schlicht die Attraktivität der Öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel ausbauen. Deutsche Bahn ist oft massiv zu teuer, schwer oder unkomfortabel zu erreichen und nicht zuverlässig. Auch hilft es natürlich Anreize für Autofahrten zu streichen (Pendlerpauschale und Dieselkraftstoff-Förderung). So lange Auto fahren nicht signifikant teuer ist als Bahn fahren würd ich das wohl auch jederzeit bevorzugen.

Ich persönlich arbeite nicht direkt in ner Großstadt muss aber für die Arbeit quasi zwischen zwei mittelgrossen Städten pendeln (20-30k Einwohner). Mim Auto ne Sache von 20-40 Minuten (je nach Verkehrslage da leider auch bei mir die Pendler nach FFM alles verstopfen). Mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln würden für die 20km locker 1,5 Stunden draufgehn wahrscheinlich noch mehr.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Sparanus schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Man sieht immer mehr, was du politisch eigentlich bist. Ein Hardcore Liberaler.



Und wie wir ja alle wissen, ist der Liberalismus die größte Bedrohung überhaupt 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Bequemlichkeit über alle Maßen kann besteuert werden, das ist kein Problem.



Und wer bestimmt das „Maß“? 

Wer hat da am Ende die Deutungshoheit?


----------



## Sparanus (9. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Liberalismus hat u.A. zu den Weltwirtschaftskrisen geführt. In dem Sinne, sehr gefährlich für die Stabilität.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wie wir ja alle wissen, ist der Liberalismus die größte Bedrohung überhaupt



Wie bei allen Dingen Kaaruzo ist auch zuviel Liberalismus Gift. Alles braucht sein Maß.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Womit wir wieder bei Frage zwei sind. Wer hat die Deutungshoheit über das "Maß"? 

 Sparanus möchte ja gerne Bequemlichkeiten über alle Maßen besteuern. Dann müsste ja erstmal geklärt sein, wer darüber entscheidet, was über alle Maßen ist und was nicht.

Für mich hat das deutsche Volk bei der letzten Bundestagswahl darüber abgestimmt. Parteien die für mehr Gängelei der Fahrer sind, haben keine Mehrheit bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wie wir ja alle wissen, ist der Liberalismus die größte Bedrohung überhaupt



Auf jeden Fall. Immer wenn man Märkte dereguliert hat, ist der Markt letztendlich implodiert und musste gestützt werden.
Ergo braucht es maximale Regulierung, damit das nicht mehr passieren kann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Threshold schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Immer wenn man Märkte dereguliert hat, ist der Markt letztendlich implodiert und musste gestützt werden.
> Ergo braucht es maximale Regulierung, damit das nicht mehr passieren kann.



Tja, so wurde aber nicht gewählt, also musst du das so hinnehmen. 

Ansonsten kannst du dir ja wahlweise eines der Länder aussuchen, wo die Regierungen immer massiv in den Markt eingreifen.


----------



## azzih (9. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

In dem Fall ist es ziemlich einfach: Die EU gibt Luftverschmutzungs-Grenzwerte vor  und die Länder haben diese einzuhalten, sonst gibts empfindliche Strafen. Damit wäre das "Maß" ausreichend definiert. Wie man nun diese Werte erreicht obliegt den jeweiligen Gemeinden.

Persönlich finde ich sollte man Großstädte fahrradfreundlicher gestalten und öffentliche Verkehrsmittel attraktiv gestalten (Preise, Verlässlichkeit, Sauberkeit). Hilft das nicht muss man halt zu Fahrverboten greifen. Kann im Endeffekt nicht das Ziel sein das jeder 2. Berufstätige alleine mit seinem Fahrzeug in die Stadt fährt und die Leute die dort leben und eh höhere Mieten Zahlen noch mit Lärm und Abgasen belästigt und sich das Ganze auch noch vom Steuerzahler fördern lässt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Und wenn diese Grenzwerte bar jeder Realität festgelegt werden, ist es halt nicht so einfach. Zum Glück hält Frau Merkel - als eine der wenigen guten Eigenschaften von ihr - die Hand über eine unserer Schlüsseltechnologien.


----------



## azzih (9. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Naja was heisst "bar jeder Realität"? Meinst du die Realität in der va. deutsche Autobauer gesetzliche Vorgaben einfach bewusst ignorieren oder in betrügerischer Absicht diese umgehen? Man muss sich nur anschauen welche NOX Werte angegeben werden und diese in Realität gerne 4x so hoch sind. Oder das gleiche mit dem Verbrauch der im Schnitt bis zu 40% höher ist als das was die Hersteller dem Kunden angeben.

Würden diese Werte der Realität entsprechen, wären wohl auch die Abgaswerte in Städten im Limit. Die Schuld tragen hier klar die Autokonzerne die dank ihrer Lobby hier nie zur Verantwortung gezogen werden. Wenn ich meine Steuererklärung machen würde wie Autobauer ihre Vorgaben umsetzen, dann hätte ich schon lange 20 Verfahren am Hals


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Threshold schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Immer wenn man Märkte dereguliert hat, ist der Markt letztendlich implodiert und musste gestützt werden.
> Ergo braucht es maximale Regulierung, damit das nicht mehr passieren kann.



Maximale Regulierung täte Planwirtschaft (vollständig staatlich gelenkte und regulierte Wirtschaft) bedeuten (maximaler Eingriff in den Markt), das hatte man in der UDSSR und den meisten anderen Ostblockstaaten etwa 40 Jahre lang, hat genauso nicht funktioniert wie ein nahezu vollständig liberalisierter Markt, da es ein völlig unflexibles Konzept ist, das sich nicht vernünftig auf sich ändernde Bedingungen des Marktes anpassen kann.

Es braucht ein Mittelding aus einem liberalen Markt und staatlicher Regulierung. Der Markt muss immer da reguliert werden wo er Auswüchse entwickelt die für die Gesellschaft und Umwelt schädlich sind (was momentan ehr äußerst ungenügend passiert), ansonsten sollte er sich aber schon im Rahmen dieser Bedingungen frei entfalten können.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



azzih schrieb:


> Naja was heisst "bar jeder Realität"? Meinst du die Realität in der va. deutsche Autobauer gesetzliche Vorgaben einfach bewusst ignorieren oder in betrügerischer Absicht diese umgehen? Man muss sich nur anschauen welche NOX Werte angegeben werden und diese in Realität gerne 4x so hoch sind. Oder das gleiche mit dem Verbrauch der im Schnitt bis zu 40% höher ist als das was die Hersteller dem Kunden angeben.
> 
> Würden diese Werte der Realität entsprechen, wären wohl auch die Abgaswerte in Städten im Limit. Die Schuld tragen hier klar die Autokonzerne die dank ihrer Lobby hier nie zur Verantwortung gezogen werden. Wenn ich meine Steuererklärung machen würde wie Autobauer ihre Vorgaben umsetzen, dann hätte ich schon lange 20 Verfahren am Hals



Die Tatsachen, dass die Stickoxide heute ca. 50 % weniger sind, als noch 1990 obwohl wir ca. 50 % mehr Fahrzeuge haben, als noch 1990. Die Zahlen habe ich irgendwo im Thread verlinkt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Maximale Regulierung täte Planwirtschaft (vollständig staatlich gelenkte und regulierte Wirtschaft) bedeuten (maximaler Eingriff in den Markt), das hatte man in der UDSSR und den meisten anderen Ostblockstaaten etwa 40 Jahre lang, hat genauso nicht funktioniert, da es ein völlig unflexibles Konzept ist, das sich nicht vernünftig auf sich ändernde Bedingungen des Marktes anpassen kann.
> 
> Es braucht ein Mittelding aus einem liberalen Markt und staatlicher Regulierung. Der Markt muss immer da reguliert werden wo er Auswüchse entwickelt die für die Gesellschaft und Umwelt schädlich sind (was momentan ehr äußerst ungenügend passiert), ansonsten sollte er sich aber schon im Rahmen dieser Bedingungen frei entfalten können.



Und natürlich da, wo es die Gesellschaft will. Sonst ist das Prinzip Demokratie ja auch witzlos.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und natürlich da, wo es die Gesellschaft will. Sonst ist das Prinzip Demokratie ja auch witzlos.



Natürlich da sollte dann aber dem, der das will auch 1 zu 1 die Kosten auferlegt werden, die er mit seinem "demokratischen" Willen durch die Wand boxen möchte. Heißt wenn er unbedingt auf einem Dorf 100km von seinem Arbeitsplatz, ohne ÖPNV leben will und dann täglich mit seiner 1,6t Limosine zur Arbeit kutschen muss sollte das nicht noch durch Pendlerpauschale, billigen Kraftstoff, KFZ-Steuern die die Umweltbelastung dieses Verhaltens nicht berückstichtigen, Zuschüsse sich in irgend einem Provinzkaff ein Haus zu bauen, usw. unterstützt werden. Wer das will soll auch die Kosten für seinen Luxus auch selber zahlen, weil genau das ist es, Luxus.

Momentan zahlt die ganze Gesellschaft dafür, das ein Teil der Bevölkerung auf Kosten aller so leben kann.
Was denkst du wieviele plötzlich große Augen machen würden, täten all die Vergünstigungen wegfallen die sie für ein Leben auf dem Land bekommen, weil sie es sich nicht mehr leisten könnten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Und das ist es, was die Mehrheit offensichtlich so will, dass muss man hinnehmen. Ich muss ja auch die (meiner Meinung nach falsche) Asylpolitik hinnehmen, weil die Mehrheit es so will.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und das ist es, was die Mehrheit offensichtlich so will, dass muss man hinnehmen. Ich muss ja auch die (meiner Meinung nach falsche) Asylpolitik hinnehmen, weil die Mehrheit es so will.



Nein Kaaruzo, die Mehrheit will es nicht, weil die Mehrheit wohnt in Städten, die die es wollen werden von der Politik betütelt weil es genug sind um Wahlrelevant zu sein und man so ihre Stimmen sichern will und weil man sich nicht mit der durchaus komplexen Problematik beschäftigen will, die eine sinnvolle Veränderung der Infrastruktur und Verkehrsanbindung bei einer anderen Politik bedeuten würde. Es wird schlicht der Weg der absoluten Bequemlichkeit gegangen, wie in vielen Politikbereichen seit einigen Jahrzehnten.

Eines sind diese Menschen aber nicht, die Mehrheit.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein Kaaruzo, die Mehrheit will es nicht, weil die Mehrheit wohnt in Städten, die die es wollen werden von der Politik betütelt weil es genug sind um Wahlrelevant zu sein und man so ihre Stimmen sichern will und weil man sich nicht mit der durchaus komplexen Problematik beschäftigen will, die eine sinnvolle Veränderung der Infrastruktur und Verkehrsanbindung bei einer anderen Politik bedeuten würde. Es wird schlicht der Weg der absoluten Bequemlichkeit gegangen, wie in vielen Politikbereichen seit einigen Jahrzehnten.
> 
> Eines sind diese Menschen aber nicht, die Mehrheit.



Wie die einzelnen Parteien zu der Thematik stehen, ist hinlänglich bekannt. Die Parteien, die die Autofahrer gängeln wollen haben keine Mehrheit im Bundestag.

Da gibt es folgende Erklärungsversuche.

A) Der Mehrheit ist das Thema schlicht egal
B) Die Mehrheit will keine weitere Gängelei der Autofahrer.

In jedem Fall müssen sich die Leute/Parteien, die für mehr Gängelei sind, eingestehen, dass sie keine Mehrheiten haben. So einfach ist das. Also sollen sie aufhören, dass gegen die Mehrheit zu beschließen. Wer mehr Gängelei will, soll auf demokratischen Weg im Bundestag für entsprechende Mehrheiten sorgen. Aber bis dahin, hat man das hinzunehmen, dass es dafür keine Mehrheiten gibt.


----------



## Sparanus (9. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Du machst an einer Wahl, die sich an einem anderen Thema aufgehangen hat aus, dass die Mehrheit keine "Gängelung" der Autofahrer will. Das ist unlogisch.

Die Politiker müssen richtig handeln, auch wenn man es ihnen später übel nimmt.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Maximale Regulierung täte Planwirtschaft (vollständig staatlich gelenkte und regulierte Wirtschaft) bedeuten (maximaler Eingriff in den Markt), das hatte man in der UDSSR und den meisten anderen Ostblockstaaten etwa 40 Jahre lang, hat genauso nicht funktioniert wie ein nahezu vollständig liberalisierter Markt, da es ein völlig unflexibles Konzept ist, das sich nicht vernünftig auf sich ändernde Bedingungen des Marktes anpassen kann.



Wieso?
Innovation braucht es. Wieso sind die Technologie Konzerne in den USA entstanden? Wieso nicht in Europa?
Du musst gewisse Dinge stark regulieren um anderen kreative Möglichkeiten zu geben.
Genau das geschieht aber nicht. Die Leiharbeit wälzt das unternehmerische Risiko auf die Mitarbeiter ab, die Konzerne sind raus.
Es wird betrogen und beschissen wo es nur geht und die Politik hilft dabei.
Es müssen neuen Grenzen gesetzt werden. Unternehmen, die in die falsche Richtung entwickeln, sollte man nicht auch noch dafür belohnen.

Und natürlich. Die Politik der Koalitionen der letzten 20 Jahre war ein einziges Desaster. Und die Leute wachen nicht auf und glauben, dass es immer so weiter geht. 
Die billige Arbeitskraft wird dem Staat in Form von Altersarmut vor die Füße fallen und dann ist das Geschrei groß.


----------



## azzih (9. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Innovationsarmut, auch gerade im IT Sektor, hat in Deutschland imo aber andere Ursachen als fehlende Regulation. In den USA ist auch viel weniger reguliert trotzdem gibts viel mehr innovative Startups.

Ursachen sind da eher die Förderung, weniger bürokratische Hürden bei der Selbstständigkeit und allgemein eine andere Unternehmenskultur. 99% der Deutschen sind gefühlt damit zufrieden irgendwo als Angestellte zu arbeiten, in den Staaten ist man viel eher bereit sich mit ner Geschäftsidee einfach selbstständig zu machen und den Versuch zu wagen.

Lindner hat schon Recht mit der Rede wo er die Verurteilung von gescheiterten Unternehmern hier in Deutschland beklagt. Jeder Versuch der Selbstständigkeit ist halt nunmal ein Risiko und oft klappts nicht, aber man lernt dazu und kann es erneut versuchen (US-Sicht). In Deutschland stattdessen ist man der Loser, der wohl nix drauf hatte, und nun mit nem riesen Loch im Lebenslauf leben muss. So lange Mut zum Risiko hier meist verurteilt wird, so lange wird man Probleme haben mit neuen innovativen Unternehmen.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Ich würde eher sagen, dass viele Angst haben, was zu riskieren und die Banken logischer Weise auch die Hosen voll haben.
Dazu kommt eben, dass du bei einer Pleite ewig mit den Gläubigern herumhantieren musst. Hier muss ein schneller Schnitt erfolgen, damit die Leute eher wieder auf eigenen Füßen stehen können.
Du gründest ein Unternehmen, weil du eine Idee hat. Diese Idee ist gut und es läuft. Die Idee geht baden und du hast Schulden bis zum Lebensende an der Backe.
Das muss enden. Dann geht es eben nicht und die Kohle ist weg. Ist eben das kapitalistische Risiko.
Aber solange man in einer Straße lebt, wo es überdurchschnittlich viele Schufa Einträge vorhanden sind und man deswegen keinen Kredit bekommt, wird es hier nichts mit Kreativität und Selbstverwirklichung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Sparanus schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Man sieht immer mehr, was du politisch eigentlich bist. Ein Hardcore Liberaler.
> Bequemlichkeit über alle Maßen kann besteuert werden, das ist kein Problem.



Ich könnte mich da an diverse Äußerungen seinerseits, inbesondere zu nicht gerade kleinen Personengruppen, erinnern, die waren alles andere als liberal...




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Maximale Regulierung täte Planwirtschaft (vollständig staatlich gelenkte und regulierte Wirtschaft) bedeuten (maximaler Eingriff in den Markt), das hatte man in der UDSSR und den meisten anderen Ostblockstaaten etwa 40 Jahre lang, hat genauso nicht funktioniert wie ein nahezu vollständig liberalisierter Markt, da es ein völlig unflexibles Konzept ist, das sich nicht vernünftig auf sich ändernde Bedingungen des Marktes anpassen kann.
> 
> Es braucht ein Mittelding aus einem liberalen Markt und staatlicher Regulierung. Der Markt muss immer da reguliert werden wo er Auswüchse entwickelt die für die Gesellschaft und Umwelt schädlich sind (was momentan ehr äußerst ungenügend passiert), ansonsten sollte er sich aber schon im Rahmen dieser Bedingungen frei entfalten können.



"Regulieren bei Auswüchsen" führt genau zu dem, was wir heute haben: Ein Katz und Mausspiel aus "Regeln aufstellen" und Regeln umgehen, bei denen die regelwidrig handelnde Industrie immer meilenweit die Nase vorn hat, wenn sie nicht einfach direkt die zahlreichen Angriffsmöglichkeiten derart komplexer Regelwerke nutzt, um das Gesamtergebnis in ihrem Interesse zu steuern. Egal ob Diesel, Strom, Gentechnik, Medikamente, Hausbau oder Zuwanderung: Genau so läufts im Moment (schief). (Scheinbar) "funktionieren kann sowas nur auf einem relativ jungen, sehr dynamischen Markt mit vielen Akteuren, bei dem die Varianz zwischen den Akteuren eine riesige Spanne abgrenzt und eine diverse Struktur bleibt, wenn man die Spitzen abschneidet. Aber ein reifer Markt hat sowieso eine glasklare Richtung, die er anstrebt und "Regulation" bedeutet hier nichts weiter als eine Grenze zu ziehen, an der dann alle kleben. Der einzige Unterschied zu einer Planwirtschaft, in der direkt diese Position in beide Richtungen vorgeschrieben wird: In einem so regulierten Markt versucht jeder eine Möglichkeit zu finden, die Regulation auszuhebeln. Und in unserer modernen, komplexen Welt klappt das auch fast immer - zumindest immer dann, wenn die Politiker bei der Einführung der Regeln "Rücksicht auf ..." nehmen mussten und diverse Sonderregelungen und damit mehr-oder-minder beabsichtigte Schlupflöcher geschaffen haben, um irgend einer Lobby/Wählergruppe/... Honig ums Maul zu schmieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich da an diverse Äußerungen seinerseits, inbesondere zu nicht gerade kleinen Personengruppen, erinnern, die waren alles andere als liberal...



(Allgemein, bevor sich wieder jemand persöhnlich angesprochen fühlt) Extreme wirtschaftliche Liberalität und gesellschaftlich rechtes bis stark rechts gerichtetes Denken sind nicht zwangsläufig gegenseitige Ausschlusskriterien.
Im Gegenteil, extreme wirtschaftliche Liberalität und rechtes Gedankengut haben sogar einige Schnittpunkte, in beiden fällen ist ein Menschenleben in der Regel wenig wert, im einen weil der materielle Wert und damit verbundener persöhnlicher Wohlstand über dem Wohl des Menschen steht und im anderen weil du die falsche Rasse, Hautfarbe, Herkunft, politische Ansicht, Kultur, usw. usf. hast.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> (Allgemein, bevor sich wieder jemand persöhnlich angesprochen fühlt) Extreme wirtschaftliche Liberalität und gesellschaftlich rechtes bis stark rechts gerichtetes Denken sind sind nicht zwangsläufig gegenseitige Ausschlusskriterien.



Sieht man aktuell bei Lindner und natürlich bei diversen AFd Leuten.


----------



## Sparanus (10. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Hat man schon zu Bismarcks Zeiten gesehen, warum hieß der Uropa der FDP wohl "*National*librale Partei".


----------



## hazelol (10. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

also ich will nicht auf mein auto verzichten,  selbst wenn bus und bahn umsonst wären, in diesen versifften gurken musste ich lang genug durch die gegend tuckern. 
sry aber ein downgrade an lebensstandard ist wohl nicht erstrebenswert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Hat man schon zu Bismarcks Zeiten gesehen, warum hieß der Uropa der FDP wohl "*National*librale Partei".



Eine ganz normale Partei ihrer Zeit, oder was willst du uns jetzt sagen? Oder ist neuerdings schon das Wort National (deshalb deine Hervorhebung) etwas ganz doll "böhses"?


----------



## Sparanus (10. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



hazelol schrieb:


> also ich will nicht auf mein auto verzichten,  selbst wenn bus und bahn umsonst wären, in diesen versifften gurken musste ich lang genug durch die gegend tuckern.
> sry aber ein downgrade an lebensstandard ist wohl nicht erstrebenswert.


Meiner Meinung nach zählt das nicht, nur ein signifikanter Zeitvorteil ist ein guter Grund für ein Auto.
Aber davon ab, welches Downgrade würdest du denn akzeptieren? Ein Auto der Größe des Renault Twizy? Smart?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eine ganz normale Partei ihrer Zeit, oder was willst du uns jetzt sagen? Oder ist neuerdings schon das Wort National (deshalb deine Hervorhebung) etwas ganz doll "böhses"?


Es sollte nur heißen, dass Liberale ganz überwiegend Rechts sind. Absolut Wertungsfrei.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eine ganz normale Partei ihrer Zeit, oder was willst du uns jetzt sagen? Oder ist neuerdings schon das Wort National (deshalb deine Hervorhebung) etwas ganz doll "böhses"?



Genau. National sollte angesichts global agierender Unternehmen und globaler Interessen Vergangenheit sein.
Die europäischen Staaten sind nur gemeinsam stark. Die Briten werden die ersten sein, die merken, wie beschissen Nationalismus ist. Die Schotten sind ja jetzt schon sauer.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach zählt das nicht, nur ein signifikanter Zeitvorteil ist ein guter Grund für ein Auto.



Und wenn es nach seiner Meinung zählt, dann wäre das Meinung gegen Meinung. Wer hat da Recht?

Btw, was ist ein „signifikanter Zeitvorteil“?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber davon ab, welches Downgrade würdest du denn akzeptieren? Ein Auto der Größe des Renault Twizy? Smart?



Warum soll er überhaupt ein Downgrade akzeptieren? 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es sollte nur heißen, dass Liberale ganz überwiegend Rechts sind. Absolut Wertungsfrei.



Ah ok, danke für die Klarstellung. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Genau. National sollte angesichts global agierender Unternehmen und globaler Interessen Vergangenheit sein.



Die gleichen global agierenden Unternehmen, die du im nächsten Atemzug dann wieder verurteilst, wenn es passt? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Die europäischen Staaten sind nur gemeinsam stark. .



Stimmt, Norwegen oder die Schweiz nimmt ja bekanntermaßen keiner ernst…



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Briten werden die ersten sein, die merken, wie beschissen Nationalismus ist. Die Schotten sind ja jetzt schon sauer.



National =/= Nationalismus.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die gleichen global agierenden Unternehmen, die du im nächsten Atemzug dann wieder verurteilst, wenn es passt?



Natürlich. wie kann es sein, dass Unternehmen von der Infrastruktur eines Landes profitieren, aber sich nicht daran beteiligen, das instand zu halten, weil sie keine Steuern zahlen?
Sowas muss man doch ablehnen, egal ob man ein 68er linksversüffter Faschist oder ein Radikaler Nationalist ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, Norwegen oder die Schweiz nimmt ja bekanntermaßen keiner ernst…



Seit die USA das Schweizer Bankgeheimnis aufgebröselt haben, nimmt die Schweiz in der Tat keiner mehr ernst.


----------



## Sparanus (10. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Man kann eigentlich darüber streiten ob Deutschland mit der EU oder ohne EU stärker ist (Stand heute, nach dem kalten Krieg)
Außerdem ist die Nation alleine für Identifikation und Tradition wichtig. Ein deutsches Nationalgefühl widerspricht nicht dem Gefühl ein Europäer zu sein.

Die Briten sind wider ein Sonderfall, dank ihrer Geschichte. Wenn sie es richtig aufziehen, muss es gar nicht so schlecht für sie Enden, Commonwealth sei dank.



> Stimmt, Norwegen oder die Schweiz nimmt ja bekanntermaßen keiner ernst…


Machtpolitisch in der Tat nicht.



> Und wenn es nach seiner Meinung zählt, dann wäre das Meinung gegen Meinung. Wer hat da Recht?
> 
> Btw, was ist ein „signifikanter Zeitvorteil“?


Der Nutzen für die Allgemeinheit zählt hier.

Müsste man sich drauf einigen, ich bin der Meinung, dass der einfache Arbeitsweg mit ÖPNV nicht mehr als 1:30h dauern sollte mit ÖPNV. Man könnte sich auch auf 1h einigen, aber in dem 
Bereich sollte es mMn. liegen.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Brauchst du denn eine Nation um sich als Bayer, Hamburger, oder Rheinländer zu fühlen?
Ich finde nicht. In erster Linie sind wir eine Art auf einem kleinen, blauen Planeten, in einem System mit einem grüngelben Zwergstern am inneren Rand eines Spiralarms einer Balkenspiralgalaxie.
Wir haben nur diesen einen Planeten, auf einen anderen können wir nicht ausweichen. Einem Planten, dessen Ressourcen endlich sind.
Das muss uns klar werden und dann kannst du ja mit Nationen weiter machen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Um mich als Bayer zu fühlen brauche ich den Freistaat Bayern, dass dieser Teil des föderalen deutschen Staates ist hindert mich aber nicht daran mich als Bayer zu fühlen.
Hypothetisch, ich bin nicht von dort.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Ich komme aus Norddeutschland. Alles südlich der Elbe ist für mich Ausland und der nahe Osten beginnt in Dresden.


----------



## Sparanus (10. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Soweit die Deutsche Zunge klingt Thres


----------



## Sparanus (10. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Soweit die Deutsche Zunge klingt Thres 

@Kaaruzo
Bitte bearbeite deinen Beitrag, das hab nicht alles ich geschrieben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich. wie kann es sein, dass Unternehmen von der Infrastruktur eines Landes profitieren, aber sich nicht daran beteiligen, das instand zu halten, weil sie keine Steuern zahlen?



Weil das die Gesetze hergeben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas muss man doch ablehnen, egal ob man ein 68er linksversüffter Faschist oder ein Radikaler Nationalist ist.



Was muss man ablehnen? Das Unternehmen, die Gesetze zu ihren Gunsten nutzen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Seit die USA das Schweizer Bankgeheimnis aufgebröselt haben, nimmt die Schweiz in der Tat keiner mehr ernst.



Stimmt, die Schweiz ist ja ein regelrechter dritte Welt Staat, aus denen Massen an Menschen zu uns fliehen…



Sparanus schrieb:


> Machtpolitisch in der Tat nicht.



Und, muss es das? Uns (und auch Japan) nimmt doch auch keiner machtpolitisch ernst. Aber wirtschaftspolitisch.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Nutzen für die Allgemeinheit zählt hier.



Und die Allgemeinheit stimmt bei Wahlen ab. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Müsste man sich drauf einigen, ich bin der Meinung, dass der einfache Arbeitsweg mit ÖPNV nicht mehr als 1:30h dauern sollte mit ÖPNV. Man könnte sich auch auf 1h einigen, aber in dem Bereich sollte es mMn. liegen.



Siehst du und andere sehen das wieder anders. Wer hat bei unterschiedlichen Meinungen Recht? 



Sparanus schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Bitte bearbeite deinen Beitrag, das hab nicht alles ich geschrieben.



Danke für den Hinweis, ist geändert.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil das die Gesetze hergeben.
> 
> Was muss man ablehnen? Das Unternehmen, die Gesetze zu ihren Gunsten nutzen?



Ja und kommst du auch darauf warum?
Ich erkläre es dir mal so:

Die Gesetze geben es auch her das ich als Privatperson meine 25 ha Wald abholze, mir einen Holzhexler direkt an die Grundstücksgrenze zu deinem Haus stelle und dort mindestens 10h am Tag (zwischen 8 und 22 Uhr), mindestens 5 Tage die Woche, das ganze Jahr über (mit Ausnahme von ein paar Feierteiagen) das Holz durch den Hexler jage und dir so mit dem Krach legal extrem auf den Sack gehen kann, einfach weils mir gefällt.

Ist das legal? Ja
Ist das sozial? Nein

Und genau da liegt das Problem bei gewissen Unternehmen. Es mag ja "legal" sein Steuern vermeiden zu können und so Kosten auf die Gesellschaft abzuwälzen indem man sich nicht beteiligt, aber es entbehrt jeglicher sozialer Verantwortung die ein Unternehmen erfüllen sollte.
Man muss allerdings auch mal klar stellen das dieses Vermeiden in der Regel nicht klar als "legal" zu definieren ist, sondern meist ehr in Grauzonen / Halblegalitäten fällt, die dadurch entstehen das Dinge eben nicht klar definiert wurden / oder zum Zeitpunkt der Verfassung des Gesetzes in der Form als (mögliche) Lücke aufgefallen sind.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und die Allgemeinheit stimmt bei Wahlen ab.



Ja und dann stellt sich jemand wie die CDU nach der Wahl hin, mit ihren 32% Wahlergebnis, und meint sie hätten einen Regierungsauftrag um mit ihrer Klientelpolitik, für die sie 32% gewählt haben, Politik für 100% der in Deutschland lebenden Bevölkerung zu machen, aber ja Kaaruzo, stimmt, die Menschen haben alle CDU / CSU gewählt weil sie deren sinnige Politik so "schätzen" und das gerne wollen.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt das Problem bei gewissen Unternehmen. Es mag ja "legal" sein Steuern vermeiden zu können und so Kosten auf die Gesellschaft abzuwälzen indem man sich nicht beteiligt, aber es entbehrt jeglicher sozialer Verantwortung die ein Unternehmen erfüllen sollte.



Das größere Problem ist ja, dass das politisch gewollt ist. Denn die Politik könnte das ja problemlos ändern. Nur sie will es nicht, weil die Lobbyverbände der Unternehmen, die davon profitieren, so mächtig ist. Daher passiert da nichts.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das größere Problem ist ja, dass das politisch gewollt ist. Denn die Politik könnte das ja problemlos ändern. Nur sie will es nicht, weil die Lobbyverbände der Unternehmen, die davon profitieren, so mächtig ist. Daher passiert da nichts.



Ja und warum ist das so? Weil nicht wenige Politiker insgeheim hoffen irgendwo ein Aufsichtsratspöstchen, bezahltes Praktikum, Beratervertrag, oder Ruhestandspöstchen in besagten Lobbyverbänden / Firmen abzubekommen, wenn sie sich während ihrer politischen Tätigkeit wohlwollend gegenüber Lobby und Firmen verhalten.
Das ist am Ende nichts anderes als Korruption durch die Blume. Hier in Deutschland bestichst du halt keinen Beamten / Politiker indem du Geldbündel im Briefumschlag über den Tisch schiebst, hier schacherst du ihm halt einen Posten zu, der sich finanziell für ihn auszahlt.

*edit* Es hat schon seine Gründe warum viele Politker ihr Einkommen nicht gerne offenlegen wollen, weil da die Verflechtungen zu Unternehmen zu Tage kommen würden, welche eigentlich einen Interessenkonflikt darstellen und man kann von der Linken halten was man will, aber in Sachen Einkommenstransparenz sind sie absolut vorbildlich:

Meine Einkunfte (Sahra Wagenknecht (DIE LINKE))


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Gesetze geben es auch her das ich als Privatperson meine 25 ha Wald abholze, mir einen Holzhexler direkt an die Grundstücksgrenze zu deinem Haus stelle und dort mindestens 10h am Tag (zwischen 8 und 22 Uhr), mindestens 5 Tage die Woche, das ganze Jahr über (mit Ausnahme von ein paar Feierteiagen) das Holz durch den Hexler jage und dir so mit dem Krach legal extrem auf den Sack gehen kann, einfach weils mir gefällt.
> 
> Ist das legal? Ja
> Ist das sozial? Nein
> ...



Klar ist nicht alles, was legal ist, auch gleichzeitig sozial oder moralisch vertretbar. Aber am Ende des Tages entscheiden Gerichte nun mal über die Frage legal ja/nein und nicht über die Frage sozial ja/nein.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja und dann stellt sich jemand wie die CDU nach der Wahl hin, mit ihren 32% Wahlergebnis, und meint sie hätten einen Regierungsauftrag um mit ihrer Klientelpolitik, für die sie 32% gewählt haben, Politik für 100% der in Deutschland lebenden Bevölkerung zu machen, aber ja Kaaruzo, stimmt, die Menschen haben alle CDU / CSU gewählt weil sie deren sinnige Politik so "schätzen" und das gerne wollen.



Wenn die Mehrheit das nicht so will, dann sollte die Mehrheit anders wählen, oder nicht?

Ich mag vieles von der Politik von Frau Merkel und der von ihr geführten Regierung auch nicht, aber sie wurde demokratisch gewählt, damit muss man also leben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das größere Problem ist ja, dass das politisch gewollt ist. Denn die Politik könnte das ja problemlos ändern. Nur sie will es nicht, weil die Lobbyverbände der Unternehmen, die davon profitieren, so mächtig ist. Daher passiert da nichts.



Dann muss man anders wählen. Ist ja nicht so, als wenn es keine Parteien gibt, die das anders regeln wollen.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja und warum ist das so? Weil nicht wenige Politiker insgeheim hoffen irgendwo ein Aufsichtsratspöstchen, bezahltes Praktikum, Beratervertrag, oder Ruhestandspöstchen in besagten Lobbyverbänden / Firmen abzubekommen, wenn sie sich während ihrer politischen Tätigkeit wohlwollend gegenüber Lobby und Firmen verhalten.
> Das ist am Ende nichts anderes als Korruption durch die Blume. Hier in Deutschland bestichst du halt keinen Beamten / Politiker indem du Geldbündel im Briefumschlag über den Tisch schiebst, hier schacherst du ihm halt einen Posten zu, der sich finanziell für ihn auszahlt.



Ja, natürlich und solange man immer die gleichen Parteien wählt, kommt auch immer das gleiche bei raus.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> *edit* Es hat schon seine Gründe warum viele Politker ihr Einkommen nicht gerne offenlegen wollen, weil da die Verflechtungen zu Unternehmen zu Tage kommen würden, welche eigentlich einen Interessenkonflikt darstellen und man kann von der Linken halten was man will, aber in Sachen Einkommenstransparenz sind sie absolut vorbildlich:
> 
> Meine Einkunfte (Sahra Wagenknecht (DIE LINKE))



Ja, das ist aber stark von der Person abhängig. Es gibt auch andere, die ihre Steuererklärung veröffentlichen.
Ich hab an sich ja auch nichts dagegen, wenn sich ein Politiker noch anderweitig engagiert. Nur sollte er das eben transparent machen.
Und wenn ich einen Politiker in meinem Wahlkreis in den Bundestag wähle, erwarte ich auch, dass er dort seinem Job macht und nicht ständig woanders ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann muss man anders wählen. Ist ja nicht so, als wenn es keine Parteien gibt, die das anders regeln wollen.



Keine Sorge, das mache ich schon. 
Nur machen die meisten aus Bequemlichkeit das Kreuz immer an der gleichen Stelle und kümmern sich sonst nicht weiter darum.
Was auch damit zu tun hat, dass sich die Politik nur alle 4 Jahre für den Wähler interessiert.


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



> Dann muss man anders wählen. Ist ja nicht so, als wenn es keine Parteien gibt, die das anders regeln wollen.


Das ist ein ziemlich dummes Argument, sorry.

Wir kennen doch alle den Wahlomaten und die Ergebnisse sind doch immer ziemlich ähnlich. Die Partei auf Platz 1 hat dann so um die 60% Zustimmung.
Also lehnst du deine Favorisierte Partei zu 40% ab, aber was soll man machen? 
Man nimmt die Partei mit der höchsten Deckung und nicht wegen 2 oder 3 anderen Themen direkt eine andere Partei.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, das mache ich schon.  Nur machen die meisten aus Bequemlichkeit das Kreuz immer an der gleichen Stelle und kümmern sich sonst nicht weiter darum. Was auch damit zu tun hat, dass sich die Politik nur alle 4 Jahre für den Wähler interessiert.



Tja, so ist das in der Demokratie, damit muss man leben.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist ein ziemlich dummes Argument, sorry.
> Wir kennen doch alle den Wahlomaten und die Ergebnisse sind doch immer ziemlich ähnlich. Die Partei auf Platz 1 hat dann so um die 60% Zustimmung.
> Also lehnst du deine Favorisierte Partei zu 40% ab, aber was soll man machen?
> Man nimmt die Partei mit der höchsten Deckung und nicht wegen 2 oder 3 anderen Themen direkt eine andere Partei.



Man kann sich ja auch selbst politisch organisieren oder gleich eine neue Partei gründen. Wir sind eine Demokratie, das steht dir alles offen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



> Man kann sich ja auch selbst politisch organisieren oder gleich eine neue Partei gründen. Wir sind eine Demokratie, das steht dir alles offen.


Es bringt einfach nichts, wie kann man nur so endlos dumme Aussagen treffen?


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Beim Wahlomat hat du ja noch das Problem, dass du nicht alle Parteien auswählen kannst sondern die Zahl stark begrenzt ist.
Dann nimmst du nur die Parteien, die eh schon im Bundestag sind und davon kommt dann eine raus, deren Überschneidung gering ist. Aber eben doch mehr als bei den anderen.

Die AFD haben einige sicher nur wegen einer einzigen Überschneidung gewählt. Dass die Afd aber noch ganz andere Nummern im Nähkasten hat, scheinen alle auszublenden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es bringt einfach nichts, wie kann man nur so endlos dumme Aussagen treffen?



Was ist an der Aussage, man solle sich politisch organisieren oder gleich eine neue Partei gründen, „endlos dumm“?


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Etwas ohne eine größere Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Erfolg zu tun ist schlicht dumm.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Etwas ohne eine größere Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Erfolg zu tun ist schlicht dumm.



Hätte sich das jede politisch interessierte Person gedacht, hätte es wohl nie eine Partei oder einen Politiker gegeben. Manchmal muss man halt was risikieren, wenn man wa möchte. Aber vielleicht hindert einen daran ja nur die eigene "Bequemlichkeit"


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Eine neue Partei sollte was neues bieten, das war bisher auch immer so. Grüne=Ökos, Linke=SPD vor Agenda, AfD=Deutschnationale/Eurokritiker

Eine neue Ökopartei wäre zu Deckungsgleich mit den Grünen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine neue Partei sollte was neues bieten, das war bisher auch immer so. Grüne=Ökos, Linke=SPD vor Agenda, AfD=Deutschnationale/Eurokritiker
> 
> Eine neue Ökopartei wäre zu Deckungsgleich mit den Grünen.



Ich habe ja auch den Vorschlag gemacht, die politisch zu organisieren. Das kannst du ja auch in einer bestehenden Partei. 

Was hindert dich daran, dein Glück bei den Grünen zu versuchen?


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Du kennst die Gründe


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Nein, kenne ich nicht. Sonst würde ich ja nicht fragen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2018)

*AW: ÖPNV für jeden - Die Lösung und Mittel und Wege*

Sozialpolitik und Deutschlandpolitik


----------

